# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Saldo ferie negativo

## born_again

Buongiorno,
vi pongo un quesito: un lavoratore CCNL Metalmeccanici si trova alla fine del contratto di lavoro con un saldo ferie negativo. 
Supponiamo che il suo saldo ferie sia -10 e che queste siano state pagate in anticipo in busta paga anche se non maturate, a fine contratto per riportare il saldo a zero, il lavoratore dovrà "restituire" il valore economico di un giorno di ferie moltiplicato i giorni che fanno arrivare a zero il saldo? 
Esempio 50 euro ogni giorno di ferie fruito 
Quindi 50 euro x 10 giorni = 500 euro 
Grazie a tutti per la riposta

----------


## solero09

Nell'ultimo cedolino, quando conguagli tutto, terrai conto anche delle ferie in negativo, come hai scritto tu.
Ciao.     

> Buongiorno,
> vi pongo un quesito: un lavoratore CCNL Metalmeccanici si trova alla fine del contratto di lavoro con un saldo ferie negativo. 
> Supponiamo che il suo saldo ferie sia -10 e che queste siano state pagate in anticipo in busta paga anche se non maturate, a fine contratto per riportare il saldo a zero, il lavoratore dovrà "restituire" il valore economico di un giorno di ferie moltiplicato i giorni che fanno arrivare a zero il saldo? 
> Esempio 50 euro ogni giorno di ferie fruito 
> Quindi 50 euro x 10 giorni = 500 euro 
> Grazie a tutti per la riposta

----------


## iam

Fermo restando che un saldo ferie, rol o permessi non dovrebbe mai essere negativo. 
E' come per una contabilità avere una cassa in negativo.... come si fa ad avere -10 giorni di ferie maturati????

----------


## T.G.

> Fermo restando che un saldo ferie, rol o permessi non dovrebbe mai essere negativo. 
> E' come per una contabilità avere una cassa in negativo.... come si fa ad avere -10 giorni di ferie maturati????

  Correggimi se sbaglio,
ma ricordo che le ferie al dipendente spettano comunquae (anche se non maturate) nel caso di chiusura dell'intera azienda per ferie. In questo caso il saldo ferie sarebbe negativo.
Ciao

----------


## iam

> Correggimi se sbaglio,
> ma ricordo che le ferie al dipendente spettano comunquae (anche se non maturate) nel caso di chiusura dell'intera azienda per ferie. In questo caso il saldo ferie sarebbe negativo.
> Ciao

  non ho la sufficiente sapienza per correggere nessuno.  :Embarrassment:  
Nel caso di ferie collettive il lavoratore non avrà comunque diritto a percepire retribuzione per ferie non maturate. 
Ovviamente nulla vieta al datore di lavoro (di sua iniziativa, o per previsione contrattuale nazionale e/o di secondo livello) di corrispondere comunque la retribuzione (per il principio - non sempre condivisibile - che il lavoratore non "ha potuto" svolgere attività lavorativa non per sua scelta), ma tale importo non è imputabile in "conto ferie", ma è un elemento integrativo della retribuzione.  :Wink:

----------


## T.G.

> non ho la sufficiente sapienza per correggere nessuno.  
> Nel caso di ferie collettive il lavoratore non avrà comunque diritto a percepire retribuzione per ferie non maturate. 
> Ovviamente nulla vieta al datore di lavoro (di sua iniziativa, o per previsione contrattuale nazionale e/o di secondo livello) di corrispondere comunque la retribuzione (per il principio - non sempre condivisibile - che il lavoratore non "ha potuto" svolgere attività lavorativa non per sua scelta), ma tale importo non è imputabile in "conto ferie", ma è un elemento integrativo della retribuzione.

  Ok, grazie per il prezioso chiarimento.  Sicuramente mi sarà utile.  :Smile: 
Buon lavoro

----------


## born_again

> Correggimi se sbaglio,
> ma ricordo che le ferie al dipendente spettano comunquae (anche se non maturate) nel caso di chiusura dell'intera azienda per ferie. In questo caso il saldo ferie sarebbe negativo.
> Ciao

  E' esatto. Il saldo ferie negativo è dipeso dal fatto che il lavoratore è stato assunto a luglio, e ad agosto l'azienda ha chiuso 3 settimane. Quindi il suo saldo ferie è andato subito in negativo. Senza poi contare i giorni di cassa integrazione che ha dovuto fare.

----------


## ingegnerpii

buonasera
vi presento brevemente la mia situazione con la speranza di ricevere risposte chiarificatorie in merito:
assunto da meno di un'anno a tempo indeterminato ccnl metalmeccanico dopo 4anni tra cocopro, l'azienda chiede per la 4 volta negli ultimi 4anni la cassa integrazione, la prima straordinaria e le altre ordinarie.
essendo dipendente da meno di un anno non posso andare in cassa integrazione, tuttavia l'azienda mi impone ferie forzate attraverso e-mail dell'ufficio del personale nelle quali mi viene comunicato che per "una contrazione delle attività, sono posto in ferie i giorni..." facendomi "godere" di giorni di ferie non voluti e non maturati, rendendo il mio saldo pesantemente negativo.
qualora dessi le dimissioni con un saldo negativo, teoricamente mi tratterrebbero le ferie godute e non pagate dal TFR. 
é una prassi legale? cosa posso fare per oppormi a questo?
Un ringraziamento a chi vorrà e potrà rispondermi

----------

